# Finding files with FastStone Viewer



## Dairygoat (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm comparing IrfanView and FastStone Viewer. Is there a simple way to search for files using FastStone Viewer?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 3710 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro FX 500/600 PCI, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305234 MB, Free - 53621 MB; D: Total - 238464 MB, Free - 85628 MB; E: Total - 152625 MB, Free - 71345 MB; F: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 261729 MB; G: Total - 763103 MB, Free - 699238 MB; H: Total - 286166 MB, Free - 282879 MB; I: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 423586 MB; J: Total - 1430789 MB, Free - 1218590 MB; K: Total - 305234 MB, Free - 273288 MB; L: Total - 305234 MB, Free - 300228 MB; M: Total - 1430789 MB, Free - 783848 MB; O: Total - 1907727 MB, Free - 1286178 MB; P: Total - 1907726 MB, Free - 1818326 MB; Q: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 273312 MB; X: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 431043 MB; Z: Total - 57270 MB, Free - 26015 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Computer Corp., 0W2563
Antivirus: CA Anti-Virus Plus, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have no experience with faststone

are they already organized, or just randomly downloaded?

with xp, until you have them organized properly/how you want, start>search will find them for you.


----------



## Dairygoat (Dec 18, 2011)

wowzer said:


> I have no experience with faststone
> 
> are they already organized, or just randomly downloaded?
> 
> with xp, until you have them organized properly/how you want, start>search will find them for you.


I have used the search in XP but I don't like it. My files are randomly located on five internal drives and five external drives. I would much perfer to use IrfanView or FastStone Viewer.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

I use FastStone all the time and there's no search feature that I know of, not like Picasa has. In fact, I use Picasa to find all photos on an unfamiliar system and then switch over and navigate to them with the folder structure in FastStone's standard or browser view.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Dairygoat said:


> *I have used the search in XP but I don't like it*. My files are randomly located on five internal drives and five external drives.


neither would I given the situation you have.


----------

